# Subaru STI enhancement and Ceramic coating - Deeper Detail



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

Hi guys, hope everyone is well! Time for another write up, this time in the form of an STI that I would love to own myself!

After a pre detail inspection and discussing the clients needs, an enhancement was decided over 2-3 days to remove most markings on the paintwork and gloss the finish up to a standard where the customer can maintain the finish, being an enthusiast in the detailing game himself...

On with some pics...

Various wash stage pics:

Before...























































After washing, the iron x bleed time...




























Clean and ready for clay...










The claying revealed that there was a lot of over spray in somme areas, mainly around the wheels, which suggested that the wheels had been refurb'd, but on the car... The client was looking into getting the wheels powder coated though and told me not to worry about them 










Dried and readied for the machining process, paint depths taken as I worked each area...










Light metallics been typically difficult to capture defects with the camera...




























After a little work...




























Bumper before:



















The bumper had had a smart repair on the nearside finishing near the light source , but got it somewhere near...



















Spoiler and boot area before:




























Afters:























































Roof defects:



















After a little work:





































The bonnet had had paintwork at some point, so different pads and polishes for this area... After a little work



















Overall it didn't come up to bad...










Offside wing afters:



















Door and roof pillar:




























Rear quarter and full cap:



















Rear offside door:



















Drivers door and mirror:





































Skirt defects:




























Starting to take shape



















NSR quarter:










Pillar:



















Rear door:



















Passenger door:










Wing:




























Lower areas:
































































Carefully cleaned down and given a further wipe down with panel wipe, ready for the ceramic coating in the form of CQUK to give an excellent protection against our great winter and salt and scratch resistance.

Dr.Beasleys trim sealant on plastics, G6 hypercoat on tires, a new metal polish on the exhaust that's not very abrasive, leaving the vehicle like this:





























































































































































































































































Thanks for looking if you got this far... C's + Q's more than welcome.

A big thank you to Mat for a great working environment and banter and Abi for all the coffees and a big thanks to Kyle for taking me out in the car after the detail..... "Quick"

All the best,

Mike @ Deeper Detail


----------



## Bearswaxfactory (Sep 5, 2010)

Cracking work mate!


----------



## Globy (May 9, 2011)

Really impressive, amazing on that silver scoobie!
You should put hands on mine


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Nice work


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

Bearswaxfactory said:


> Cracking work mate!


Cheers Martin, after the vehicle I worked on this week, that one was a dream :thumb::buffer:


Globy said:


> Really impressive, amazing on that silver scoobie!
> You should put hands on mine


Cheers Globy, I was really pleased with the outcome with the time spent... Get in touch anytime mate... :thumb:


gb270 said:


> Nice work


Thanks gb270 :thumb:


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

About blooming time you posted this one Mike! 

Looks fantastic, didn't realise you'd applied CQUK to it either, good stuff! Glad you managed to sort the initially 'mystery' rough patches too ( I was trying to blindly advise as to what they might be on another forum lol ) :thumb:


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Great car and write up. Very impressive looking finish :thumb:


----------



## CarPro.UK (Nov 22, 2011)

Looks great Mike- nice work. :thumb:

Andy


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

perfect work!


----------



## Forsaken (Sep 2, 2012)

Well done,nice to see a silver Subaru get a detail.Not the easiest colour or car to work with.


----------



## jason_price85 (May 16, 2010)

Fantastic turn around and end result. looking at the colour on the first picture didnt think that kind of finish would be possible nice work.


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Stuning shine from the silver my man. Great work and some lovely photos.


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Fantastic work, looks stunning.


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Great work on Subaru, lovely finish :thumb:.


----------



## Kyle T (Feb 21, 2013)

Hi All, I've just registered to give some feedback on Mike's work with my Impreza.

Initially I spoke to Mike for some advice after finding some rough patches on my paintwork after buying the car back in November. Mike spent some time with me and was quite confident to identify the patches as overspray and from there he suggested a detail and product selection which would correct it all and then protect my paint for winter.

Mike was thoroughly professional throughout and the correction he achieved on the car was excellent, really has given me a brilliant baseline to carry forward into 2013 with my own cleaning and protection routines.

Detail aside, I've had some excellent product/technique advise from Mike since he had my car - and I'd recommend him to anybody in the Yorkshire area.

The paintwork is still absolutely spot on a few months (and a nasty winter) later, and I definitely plan on keeping it that way.


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

Great work mike on a very tricky colour added with it being a Subaru!

Nice photo's and detailed write up :thumb:


----------



## StamGreek (Oct 11, 2012)

lovely..great work


----------



## 330i (Feb 20, 2013)

great finnish on that!


----------



## downhuman (Mar 25, 2007)

Lovely finish mate


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

Fantastic finish on what must be one of the best sounding cars ever made.


----------



## Stallion (Mar 21, 2009)

and they say your cannot polish a **** 

Only joking...... i love the scoobs  

Top work indeed.


----------



## Charge Chris (Dec 16, 2009)

Looks great! Top job!


----------



## Luis (Sep 10, 2012)

Good work...


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

CarPro.UK said:


> Looks great Mike- nice work. :thumb:
> 
> Andy


Cheers Andy!


TopSport+ said:


> perfect work!


Thanks TopSport+


Forsaken said:


> Well done,nice to see a silver Subaru get a detail.Not the easiest colour or car to work with.


Thanks a lot mate :thumb:


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

jason_price85 said:


> Fantastic turn around and end result. looking at the colour on the first picture didnt think that kind of finish would be possible nice work.


Thanks Jason, very kind mate :thumb:


Soul Hudson said:


> Stuning shine from the silver my man. Great work and some lovely photos.


Cheers SH, I was pleased with how she came out in the time spent


Scrim-1- said:


> Fantastic work, looks stunning.


Thanks Scrim :thumb:


deni2 said:


> Great work on Subaru, lovely finish :thumb:.


Thanks deni :thumb:


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Looks stunning, lovely escos next to it also.


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

Kyle T said:


> Hi All, I've just registered to give some feedback on Mike's work with my Impreza.
> 
> Initially I spoke to Mike for some advice after finding some rough patches on my paintwork after buying the car back in November. Mike spent some time with me and was quite confident to identify the patches as overspray and from there he suggested a detail and product selection which would correct it all and then protect my paint for winter.
> 
> ...


Thank you Kyle, I always try to be as helpful as I can and I was very pleased with the correction levels achieved in the time I had the car in for....

And thank you very much for going to the trouble of signing up to DW to post the feedback you have given me!

The STI looks great in the pics mate, but I knew it would be well cared for by yourself :thumb:

I will get that email typed up for you re products etc asap, so speak to you soon!

Thanks for all the great comments so far, I will try and answer/thank everyone individually in order....

Mike


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

Nice work:thumb:


----------



## unique detail (Jan 26, 2012)

Top Job Mike stunning mate:thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Stunning:thumb:


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Very well written and documented as always Mike. Fairly brings the silver alive, with great reflections and gloss.
Gordon.


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Great work Mike, now one crisp looking silver :thumb:


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Looking good Mike. As you say with regards to getting defect shots on silver, can be a mare to do. Nice over all outcome at the end.


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

moosh said:


> Great work mike on a very tricky colour added with it being a Subaru!
> 
> Nice photo's and detailed write up :thumb:


Cheers Moosh, there was a few finicky areas, but as a whole it all went smoothly!


StamGreek said:


> lovely..great work


Cheers Mate


330i said:


> great finnish on that!


:thumb:


downhuman said:


> Lovely finish mate


:thumb:


ted11 said:


> Fantastic finish on what must be one of the best sounding cars ever made.


They do sound a lovely lump don't they :thumb:


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

colarado red said:


> Looks stunning, lovely escos next to it also.


Thanks CR, and I would love to own the escort next to it as well as the STI!...
One day when I'm rich 
Escort thread is here, if you haven't seen it already: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=271735


Black.MB said:


> Nice work:thumb:


Thanks B :thumb:


unique detail said:


> Top Job Mike stunning mate:thumb:


Cheers matey :thumb:


tonyy said:


> Stunning:thumb:


Thanks Tonyy :thumb:


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

caledonia said:


> Very well written and documented as always Mike. Fairly brings the silver alive, with great reflections and gloss.
> Gordon.


Thanks Gordon, it's always a mare to get good pics from silver, both defects and otherwise, but didn't do to bad with my limited camera skills this time!


slrestoration said:


> Great work Mike, now one crisp looking silver :thumb:


Thanks Nick, very kind mate, hope you are doing well and busy as per usual!


Beau Technique said:


> Looking good Mike. As you say with regards to getting defect shots on silver, can be a mare to do. Nice over all outcome at the end.


Cheers Scott, and yes, I was spending longer to get good defect pics than some of the correction :lol: Well looked after on all accounts though over all.


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Great work mike, and good to see a happy customer popping in to send on his report if the detail!

Very good work


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

20vKarlos said:


> Great work mike, and good to see a happy customer popping in to send on his report if the detail!
> 
> Very good work


Cheers Karlos. It is great that Kyle actually signed up to detailing world so he could post. :thumb:


----------

